# Will pay for help...Please read 99 OBDII wiring help



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I have a 99 OBDII crossflow swapped into a 64 bug. I have the motor mounted to the trans and the motor is complete w/ac & PS delete. I have the original wiring harness with all the unused wires removed. I have the fuse block and ecu from the 99. I have had the motor crank but not fire. We had it connected to vagcom and it was a fuel pump issue, undersized pump, totally my fault. I need someone to get this thing running. I am tired of looking at the project and not moving forward. I have a garage at my house and all the tools. I just need someone with electrical knowledge to get this thing running. I am located in Reading PA. I toyed with the idea of megasquirt but I think this should run with the factory ecu and mang. Please help
Michael


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Will pay for help...Please read 99 OBDII wiring help (Michael T Borelli)*

Willing to pay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malibu1228 (Oct 9, 2005)

Try your regional forum, someone local may be able to help.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (malibu1228)*

Will do Thanks for the tip


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

IM sent


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

Got it!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

Well got some updated pics for you. Heres how it started








And the wiring knot








Some more deleted wires








Wiring harness beginning to come around








Ill keep posting the progress pics as the days go on. Hopefully a short video of the engine running shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

Finally got it running last night heres some more pics and a video of it running. Wiring is a bit messy right now till i get it all sorted out and rewrapped.
















and heres the link for the video. enjoy!
[URL="http://s92.photobucket.com/al....com/albums/l2/vwtech80/th_MOV02725.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Will pay for help...Please read 99 OBDII wiring help (Michael T Borelli)*

What progress in a few short days. He has got some serious skills!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Will pay for help...Please read 99 OBDII wiring help (Michael T Borelli)*

sick


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Will pay for help...Please read 99 OBDII wiring help (Couper1TEP)*

Don't forget that Motronic needs some kind of speed signal on the blue/white wire otherwise there's some funky rev limit stuff in higher gears. 
Good to finally see some progress on this one, I remember Michael talking about it a LONG time ago!


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Will pay for help...Please read 99 OBDII wiring help (need_a_VR6)*

haha thanks i didnt cut out any neccesary wiring just the evap crap. got some more updated pics of the harness getting wrapped and ready.


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks like a really fun project. I can't wait to see future updates.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (jasonsp6)*

i think since he ran a standalone fuel pump relay harness he shouldnt nave a fuel cut issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

The rev limiter on Motronic is an injector cut, not a fuel pump cut.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The rev limiter on Motronic is an injector cut, not a fuel pump cut.

Atwood might be able to defeat it in the software. I don't see an easy way to get a VSS signal in this swap. 
BTW can I get a ride in this thing sometime?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

Ok I am lost about the VSS wire. I know the speed sense wire is still there. 

When I get it done free rides for everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael T Borelli* »_Ok I am lost about the VSS wire. I know the speed sense wire is still there. 

The VSS wire = Vehicle Speed Sensor signal wire. The ECU needs to see some kind of speed signal or it gets confused and goes into a kind of limp mode. 
I don't know how you would get a speed signal, because aircooleds drive the speedo off the driver's side front wheel, and there aren't any electronics in the mix at all. 
That's why I suggested contacting Atwood @ C2 (jefnes3) about a chip with the VSS code defeated.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

Now I understand. i was thinking of something totally different. I will contact him. Thanks


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

Alright. The main harness is now complete, wrapped and ready to go.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

WOW!!!!! Looks simple enough for me to understand


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

where did you get that fiction tape


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

friction tape came from home depot. nothing special 3M friction tape couple bucks a roll. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

nothing


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

I found mine at the end of the electrical aisle ot was in one of those little display baskets with other regular electrical tape. The colorful tape. If you cant find it at your store Ill gladly pick up a few rolls for you and ship them to you if youd like?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

i have np idea why i posted nothing.Thanks for the info


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

I just picked up the car and he started it for me befroe we loaded it up and it sounds great. I am now going to start fabbing a cooling system. Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

i'm doing a wc swap soon.What adapter plate are you running?where and how much


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael T Borelli* »_I just picked up the car and he started it for me befroe we loaded it up and it sounds great. I am now going to start fabbing a cooling system. Wish me luck!!!!!

Good luck Mike! cant wait to see it again with the body on it!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Kennedy Adapter Plate cost was around $500 w/shipping. I used a crosslflow as you can see, but you just KEP knopw what motor you are going to use and they will sell you the correct adapter. It also comes with a pressure palte and clutch. let me know if that helps
Michael


----------



## perrosky (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

this is pretty sick I want to see the car back toghether now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

now you can go on long distance trips in your beetle, and it wont sound so funky anymore.
very nice. now turbo that thing and have some fun .


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*









mad props. that is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm watching this.


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

Mike, did you get anything done yet? Im stuck in Il and need something to look at? Everyones waiting now pressures on


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

No, I actually worked at my PT job all weekend. I am working a bunch of days this week too. I am bummed I wanted to put some time in this weekend. I did remove the hard fuel lines and will buying some new flexible stuff and running it inside the car. I did order a set of coilovers for my passat. How is the trip????
Michael


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

haha i hate it out here! too much traffic and what not. cant wait to get home agian and get back in the garage! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif got lots of stuff to do


----------



## dumpedvintage (Apr 8, 2008)

that is the shiiiiit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

I made some progress today, finally had some time off from my PT job. I cut and shortened my tie rods and will have them tacked at work tomorrow. I cut my narrowed beam to allow the body, hopefully, to sit on the pan. I narrowed the beam and then realized the body now came in contact w/ the bean. I toyed with cutting the body but decided to cut the inner arms of the beam. Hopefully it made enough room for the body to fit. If it does I will weld plate steel to the area I trimmed.


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i want to see some pics!


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

Hey im just wondering..Where are you gonna mount the radiator????Just curious.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (Racer16)*

Funny you should ask. From the start the rad was going up front. I went as far to open up the spare tire well(behind where the spare would be) and louvering a new front apron. Now I realized that running rad lines under the car and expecting the stock water pump to move the volume and distance is a little far fetched. Now I am fabbing up the rad to fint in the ink well. I plan to draw air from under and the sides of the car. The plan is to exhaust the hot air thru the louvers in the rear above the deck lid. 
Michael


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

on my mid engine vr6 the stock water pump worked fine with the motor in front


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Where did you run the lines? Under the car or in the car. Please let me know before I start messing with the rad in the back. If I can talk with someone the made it work in the front that would be great. Pics would also if you would not mind. Thanks
Michael


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Was yours a mid engine bug?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

I lucked into a vr6 rad and fan setup today at a show. Brought it home and it is a perfect fit in the rear ink well of the car. Screw putting the rad up front the rear looks like it is going to work and if i punch enough holes in the car I think I will get enough air flow. I will be working on it more next weekend. i will take some pics.


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

Thats awsome Mike! I got your coolant flange and hoses in my corrado Im gonna try to coem out and check Painters car this week over lunch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif corrados making some head way too. cant wait till thats done


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

Give me a ring and I will meet you at Painters shop when you stop in. Any updated pics of it?
Michael


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

sounds good. im not sure what day yet but this week. not really just too lazy to take them


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

What's up with getting my center cap back? I'm starting to not care if i get the copies, but i want my original cap back, i haven't heard from you in a looooong time.


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (O 16581 72452 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O 16581 72452 5* »_What's up with getting my center cap back? I'm starting to not care if i get the copies, but i want my original cap back, i haven't heard from you in a looooong time.

WHAT?


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (vwtechx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtechx* »_WHAT?









I sent this guy a MAE center cap because he didn't have any, he's having a machine shop replicate it, he got the measurements and said he'd ship my cap back maybe 2 months ago (been about 4-5 months total i've been waiting). I've tried PMing him and e-mailing him with no luck, seems like he's a good guy, just maybe not getting my messages?
Edit: he PM'd me, guess he got it sent back on Saturday.










_Modified by O 16581 72452 5 at 5:54 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (O 16581 72452 5)*

Hey mike im still hauling around your coolant hoses and stuff hoping i can make it out to you and painter sometime this week.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

Maybe you can drive my wifes car over!!!! It is coming back AGAIN for oil consumption. Can you beleive they make the customer eat the oil changes in oil consumption tests. That is BS!!!! I will be here all week and I think painter and I have the same lunch 11:40 - 12:10.


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

this post has been quiet for a while now Mike. Hows it going? Any progress?


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (vwtechx)*

I sent you a PM Mike, i still haven't gotten my cap back.


----------

